# New Fisher HT Plow



## monadnock

I have been plowing for almost ten years with a '99 Tacoma and a Fisher (MM) SD plow. Toyota took the Tacoma back. Plow worked well but did not scrape clean.

Now using a 2010 Tundra with a 2010 HT Plow. It bounces on my 1,700 foot gravel driveway but not the paved one, however it does scrape it clean. I had the dealer add some weight by adding a steel cutting edge as well as rubber deflector. Dip on the front end is another inch (two total); and weight is by about 85 lbs.

Blade bounce is reduced but still there. You must move slower than a walk to avoid bouncing the plow and knocking out the controller. Dealer suggested buying an SD and just pay the difference. He said it is heavier. With the added edge they should be the same. Could the chain make the difference?

Anyone having similar problems with the new HT?


----------



## leepotter

Looking good have fun!


----------



## plowguy43

Keep it, check out the Fisher Forum- I guess the chatter goes away once the cutting edge wears a little.


----------



## monadnock

*Fisher Forum*



plowguy43;964762 said:


> Keep it, check out the Fisher Forum- I guess the chatter goes away once the cutting edge wears a little.


Where is the Fisher Forum? Found Fisher Engineering on this site but no ref to SD vs HT.


----------



## plowguy43

Yes that is the forum I was talking about. In that forum use the search feature and just type in HT and see what it brings up.


----------



## 2COR517

Does it chatter less if you turn on scrape lock?


----------



## monadnock

*scrapelock*

Yes I think that it is the scrapelock. In float it shudders and jumps (not on paved). I am thinking it is the downward pressure of the hydraulics that make it do so


----------



## mercer_me

Very nice truck and plow. I just got done plowing with my new Tundra for the first time and it plowed great. I'm very happy with both my new plow and truck.


----------



## Stik208

2COR517;964976 said:


> Does it chatter less if you turn on scrape lock?


Still havent figured scrape lock out yet. The only way I can think and have tried but am not sure of is put it in float tap it up out of float and then put it all the way down. I didn't use it that way today ill have to check it out next time. Insight?


----------



## speedy

Off the top of my head, would adding a shock absorber between the plow frame plow frame and the A-frame be of any assistance? Or would that defeat the purpose of any 'trip relief'?


----------



## 2COR517

speedy;965277 said:


> Off the top of my head, would adding a shock absorber between the plow frame plow frame and the A-frame be of any assistance? Or would that defeat the purpose of any 'trip relief'?


It's a trip edge plow, so that wouldn't work. It's not tripping anyway, it's chattering/hopping.

Maybe the steep cutting edge angle isn't going to work so well on a lightweight plow......

Does it make any difference if the blade is straight or angled?


----------



## speedy

What I was intending was for the shock absorber to eliminate the quick vertical chattering movement of the A-frame, but it would have to be a pretty robust shock. I would bet that the edge is tripping somewhat too.


----------



## 2COR517

monadnock;964985 said:


> Yes I think that it is the scrapelock. In float it shudders and jumps (not on paved). I am thinking it is the downward pressure of the hydraulics that make it do so


Just to clarify, the HT does not have true down pressure. Scrape lock prevents the blade from lifting, but cannot push the blade down.

I just looked at the Fisher owner's manual for the HT. It does not specify how to engage scrape lock. I'm guessing there are two ways. Release the down button before the float light comes on, or tap the up button when in float.


----------



## monadnock

*HT Plow chatter*

Thanks all for the help. After speaking with Fisher Engineering and the dealer I have decided to give back the HT and go back to the SD.

Consensus it that the new "aggressive attack angle" is responsible for the digging in and bounce. The other models have a more "laid back" angle. I have to admit this HT was the first time I had cleaned my paved driveway right to the black and it did clean my gravel drive but painfully slow. It did also leave a washboard effect to the drive.

Too bad I sold my 2001 SD plow last year when Toyota bought back my tacoma due to frame rot. I called the dealer and he told me it was only worth $300 to him so I sold it for $500 private.

It was in great shape, I guess I can add this to my list of lifes dumb moves...


----------



## plowguy43

Your dealer lied, they were supposed to give you full retail for the amount of any aftermarket items on the vehicle. If you could've provided proof of its cost, they had to give you that amount.


----------



## monadnock

Sorry it was the plow dealer that advised of the value...toyota included the plow value in the total...

I should probably have kept it or sold it at a higher price but as I said we all make mistakes and mine was thinking the price he quoted was genuine..


----------



## plowguy43

oh ok my bad- the plow dealer was probably right (just like a car dealer when you trade in).


----------



## 2COR517

I think your plow dealer lied also. You should have been able to get a grand for that plow in a heartbeat.


----------



## plowbill

Hi, Don't mean to jump in where I don't blong but I have an 04 Tacoma with a 6' 9" Homesteader. I can't figure out how the scrape lock works. I see no difference between scrape lock and float I have been to 2 dealers and they have adjusted the ram pressure to 1200psi. This does create some resistance when the plow tries to go up, but it will still collapse the ram. When the plow is in float the same thing happens. If the pressure is lowered the plow will float but there is very little resistance in scrape lock. I wonder if Fisher's scrape lock feature really works? I have a couple of posts on this subject and have received some good advice, but no one seems to know the answer. Thanks!


----------



## mercer_me

monadnock;966090 said:


> Thanks all for the help. After speaking with Fisher Engineering and the dealer I have decided to give back the HT and go back to the SD.


I think you will like the new SD. My SD works great on my Tundra. Once you get your SD on we will have the same exact set up, that's kind of neat. Post some pics when you get ypur new SD.


----------



## monadnock

plowbill;966374 said:


> Hi, Don't mean to jump in where I don't blong but I have an 04 Tacoma with a 6' 9" Homesteader. I can't figure out how the scrape lock works. I see no difference between scrape lock and float I have been to 2 dealers and they have adjusted the ram pressure to 1200psi. This does create some resistance when the plow tries to go up, but it will still collapse the ram. When the plow is in float the same thing happens. If the pressure is lowered the plow will float but there is very little resistance in scrape lock. I wonder if Fisher's scrape lock feature really works? I have a couple of posts on this subject and have received some good advice, but no one seems to know the answer. Thanks!


I think you are right I see no difference in the float on my old sd and the new ht. The dealer says that it uses 60lbs of resistance...I don't think it pushes down as they would have you believe. He installed a steel cutting edge and that made it better but also added 80lbs to the blade. I think the key to this is the weight of the blade.

I loved my Tacoma and SD plow together they worked great but when they took it back I opted for a v8 version since my driveway is so long...

I was not aware that there was a "scrape lock" feature on anything other than the HT...I checked the site and it did not mention it...


----------



## 2COR517

monadnock;966591 said:


> I think you are right I see no difference in the float on my old sd and the new ht. The dealer says that it uses 60lbs of resistance...I don't think it pushes down as they would have you believe. He installed a steel cutting edge and that made it better but also added 80lbs to the blade. I think the key to this is the weight of the blade.
> 
> I loved my Tacoma and SD plow together they worked great but when they took it back I opted for a v8 version since my driveway is so long...
> 
> I was not aware that there was a "scrape lock" feature on anything other than the HT...I checked the site and it did not mention it...


No scrape lock on chain lift plows.


----------



## monadnock

*HT to SD*

Like night and day. Love the SD over the HT.

PROS:

1 SD seems lighter! The HT with the rubber deflector and cutting edge was heavier and dropped my front end more than the new SD. Without the additions they might be equal.

2 Plow can be raised up to sight level! I can see the top of my headlights now and with the plow all the way up I can see it as well so much so that it blocks one inch of the headlights (I can move it down so no prob all the better to stack). I feel much more secure now being able to see if the plow is up or down with the HT you could see neither.
When I left my driveway and over the hump the HT blade would dive into the road as I came down and kick up snow that I had to remove. Only if I kept the blade perfectly straight did I avoid this nose dive. No problem with the SD it sits up so high I would have to hit the frame first.

3 Smooth ride! Shaking and bouncing is much reduced but more important it does not affect the front end at all or the lights. With the HT the plow bounced and the lights and my dash shook. Now with the SD it is held down by it's weight not a piston and when it bounces up the slack in the chain takes it not the truck via the hydraulic piston.

4 The hand held controller has only four large buttons the HT version had eight and I was always hitting the little ones in the corner not the left right. Now it is much easier.

5 The SD has the (I believe) easier to operated drop down middle leg rather than the side kick down stand used on the HT. I had to have a shorter one installed on the HT since the leg that came with it was too long. No problems with the SD. The whole unit actually "feels" stronger built.

CONS

1) The HT did a much better job of cleaning down to the surface. It cut right through what other plows skimmed over. The SD will clear it but may leave some hard snow or ice on the frozen ground.

2) The HT cutting edge was not affected by plowing where the SD had a poly edge which shows wear (brake-in probably) after the first couple passes.

Comparing the two I think the SD wins hands down. If you could combine the cutting ability of the HT with the isolation offered by the chain you would really have something.

Thanks for all your contributions..


----------



## plowguy43

Nice write up, glad your happy. You may be able to change your plow angle a bit to get better scraping. Plus a Metal cutting edge would probably be better.


----------



## mercer_me

Glad you like your new SD. You should post some pics of it.


----------



## monadnock

I will. Just picked it up last night with the new SD...


----------



## monadnock

*HT Plow Pictures*

As requested find attached the pictures of my 2010 Tundra now with the SD Plow. Fortunately the dealer Snow Plow Sales in Gilsum NH swapped one for the other and only charged me the difference in the cost of the plow (about $300). I think that was very fair of them even though they suggested the HT originally. I would have no problems doing business with them again.


----------



## mercer_me

monadnock;974425 said:


> As requested find attached the pictures of my 2010 Tundra now with the SD Plow. Fortunately the dealer Snow Plow Sales in Gilsum NH swapped one for the other and only charged me the difference in the cost of the plow (about $300). I think that was very fair of them even though they suggested the HT originally. I would have no problems doing business with them again.


Very nice truck and plow. Looks kind of familar. This is a pick of my 2010 Tundra witha 7.5' SD.


----------

